# εργοταξιακό ρεύμα = construction site (temporary) power supply



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2008)

Πολύ καλημέρα σας!

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο όρο και δυστυχώς το συγκείμενο δε βοηθά καθόλου γιατί είναι συμφωνητικό μίσθωσης:

_Η Εκμισθώτρια, εγγυάται ότι, η Μισθώτρια και το Μίσθιο θα έχουν πλήρη και αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του ηλεκτρικού συστήματος με κανονικό τριφασικό και όχι *εργοταξιακό ρεύμα*_

Κατά τα φαινόμενα πρέπει να είναι industrial current, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2008)

Το εργοταξιακό ρεύμα δεν είναι βιομηχανικό - είναι το ρεύμα που παίρνει προσωρινά ο εργολάβος όσο η οικοδομή ακόμη χτίζεται.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2008)

Καλησπέρα Μάτα.

Θυμάμαι πολύ παλιά ότι κάτι είχα μεταφράσει σχετικό και μου έρχεται στο μυαλό το worksite power...πάει όμως πολύς καιρός και δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρη. 

Μπορεί κάποιος να γνωρίζει καλύτερα :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

Καλά το λέει ο Ζάζουλας:

"Οικία,η ανέγερση της οποίας ολοκληρώθηκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2002,κατοικείται έκτοτε,δίχως όμως να έχει πάρει ακόμη κανονικά ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ (έχει ακόμη το εργοταξιακό ρεύμα)."

http://www.taxheaven.gr/acforum/index.php?showtopic=982
www.idkaramanlis.gr/html/arxeio/gr/articles/varvitsiotis/varv031111-1.html

Ίσως να το έλεγα provisional/temporary power supply.

"The present invention relates generally to apparatus that are used to provide temporary electrical power to construction sites. Particularly, the present invention relates to a portable apparatus for providing temporary electrical power to a construction site. The present invention also relates to methods of providing temporary electrical power to construction sites by using the apparatus."

www.patentstorm.us/patents/6633479-claims.html


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2008)

Καλησπέρα και στους δύο!

Μόλις μίλησα σχετικά με μηχανικό που μου εξήγησε (με υπερβολικά πολλούς τεχνικούς όρους) ότι η διαφορά είναι στην τάση του παρεχόμενου ρεύματος και ότι θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε και εναλλασσόμενο, αλλά δεν πείστηκα :)

work site, ε;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2008)

Για δες και εδώ. Μπορεί σε αυτήν τη σελίδα να έχει κάτι που να βοηθάει!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

Ως site power supply το λένε σε μεταφράσεις Ελληνικών site. Το εναλλασσόμενο δεν χρειάζεται. Σημασία έχει να το αποδώσεις έτσι ώστε να καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος τι ακριβώς είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2008)

Ambrose,
μόλις τώρα είδα το πρώτο ποστ σου. Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσα να βάλω temporary power supply στο κείμενο που μεταφράζω, έτσι θα είναι πιο κατανοητό.

Από την άλλη, και εναλλασσόμενο να πω, υπό την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι είναι σωστός ο όρος, δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί αν δεις στην πρόταση που έδωσα πάει χέρι χέρι με το τριφασικό.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2008)

On-site power ;
On-site temporary power supply ;
Construction site temporary power supply ;
:)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Από την άλλη, και εναλασσόμενο να πω, υπό την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι είναι σωστός ο όρος, δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί αν δεις στην πρόταση που έδωσα πάει χέρι χέρι με το τριφασικό.



Ό,τι σου ταιριάζει εσένα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2008)

Λοιπόν, τώρα που τα ξαναβλέπω, νομίζω ότι στην περίπτωσή μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα το temporary power supply. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια!

Υ.Γ. Ο τίτλος του μηνύματος θα διορθωθεί άνωθεν;


----------



## kabuki (Jun 11, 2008)

Γεια!
Μήπως όμως με το temporary δεν φαίνεται η ευθύνη του εργολάβου; Δηλαδή, το ρεύμα αυτό πληρώνεται από τον εργολάβο και σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα αυτός χρεώνεται.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2008)

Όχι, όχι, δε με ενοχλεί αυτό, ο εργολάβος ούτε που αναφέρεται. Αν δεις την πρόταση που έδωσα, είναι όρος σε συμφωνητικό μίσθωσης και συγκεκριμένα στο άρθρο που αναφέρει λεπτομερώς το πώς θα είναι το μισθίο (δηλ. χωρίς προβλήματα, με συνδέσεις με ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ κ.τλ.)

Ευχαριστώ πάντως!


----------



## kabuki (Jun 11, 2008)

Αν ο εργολάβος όμως δεν το έχει πληρώσει και παραδώσει το όποιο σπίτι έτσι ή αν δεν έχει διακόψει το εργοταξιακό για τη νέα σύνδεση, ο ενοικιαστής/ιδιοκτήτης θα έχει πρόβλημα. Μάλλον το παρακάνω. Οκ!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2008)

Όχι, δεν το παρακάνεις, πού να ξέρεις και τι λέει...
Πρόκειται για συμφωνητικό μίσθωσης συγκροτήματος γραφείων. Ο Εκμισθωτής είναι εταιρεία και ο Μισθωτής ομοίως εταιρεία, επομένως τα ψειρίζουν για να είναι καλυμμένοι. Τα γραφεία ήδη λειτουργούν εδώ και χρόνια.


----------

